

Show HN: Comic.js, cartonify Raphael, d3, svg.js - fibo
https://github.com/balint42/comic.js

======
kevin
Pretty cool, but I got lost in the credits.

"Inspired by and based on Jonas Wagner's work which is based on this paper."

[http://29a.ch/2010/2/10/hand-drawn-lines-algorithm-
javascrip...](http://29a.ch/2010/2/10/hand-drawn-lines-algorithm-javascript-
canvas-html5)

[https://www.rug.nl/research/portal/files/2743863/2008ProcCAG...](https://www.rug.nl/research/portal/files/2743863/2008ProcCAGVIMeraj.pdf)

From the abstract:

"We found that an observational analysis of human lines made a bigger impact
on the algorithm than a statistical analysis. "

Can someone explain what that means?

Also, the University of Groningen is located in the Netherlands. Cool. Thanks
Dutch computer scientists!

